# Phrag. sedenii and one other question



## abax (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a large sedenii in bloom. The first bloom was perfect in every way...just beautiful and a thrill for me.
The second bloom is open and it appears the petals and
sepal are fused. The only difference I can isolate is that
it's getting cool here and night temps have been going down to low 60F in the greenhouse. I have added LEDs
in the greenhouse, but it seems to be a benefit to all the
other Phrags. Any ideas about what might have caused
this that I can correct? In passing, my Rh is always in
the high 80s-low 90s and LOTS of air movement.

An ignorant question if all of you don't mind. How long
does it take roots to absorb fertilizer (K-Lite)? I water
Phrags. every day and fertilize on Saturday. Am I washing away any benefits of the fertilizer on Sunday?


----------



## John M (Nov 6, 2016)

I get the odd flower like that. As far as I can tell, it's purely random. I pay no attention to it....other than to remove the offending flower which encourages the plant to "switch gears" and get on with opening the next one a lot sooner. The next flower will likely be perfectly normal.

As for the feeding question, I'd think that what you're doing is fine. I think 24 hours is plenty of time to absorb the needed nutrients and since you feed regularly at weekly intervals, the nutrient content of the foliage is probably maintained at a stable, healthy level on a constant basis for good growth year 'round. However, in the low light time of year (November/December/January), especially if you have a long spell of cloudy weather, I'd skip the occasional Saturday feeding. If they're not growing, or growing much more slowly, they need far less, to no fertilzer, during that time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2016)

I agree with John. Random.


----------



## abax (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you John and Dot. I feel better now. I thought I'd
done something terrible. That bloom goes kaput tomorrow
and I can still enjoy the first bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2016)

Water?


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2016)

What about the water Eric? Rain water most of the time.
You thinkin' too much...too little...messin' with my head???


----------



## D-novice (Nov 8, 2016)

:rollhappy:I think the "water" was a joke. As in "you water your phrags?!" haha

I water mine 2-4 x / month. They live in about 2.5" of water, in a humidity tray with no grate. Of course, I gave my sedenii away to punish it for not blooming for me, so maybe I'm not doing it right :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2016)

No, I don't joke. If insufficient water is given the tissues of the petals will not be flexible to open. John M's advice will work or just peal them open manually. It will be a messed up bloom, but at least a bloom.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 8, 2016)

If they're living in a humidity tray without a grate, with pots sitting in 2 1/2" of water, chances are they're not being allowed to dry out. We do similar for some of the species that come from saturated zones, except the water depth is 1".


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2016)

Eric, I tried peeling the petals open. No deal...totally
fused. I took John's advice and cut the bloom. The next
bloom is coming along fine...so far. I water Phrags. every
day so I doubt lack of moisture.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## John M (Nov 10, 2016)

abax said:


> Eric, I tried peeling the petals open. No deal...totally
> fused. I took John's advice and cut the bloom. The next
> bloom is coming along fine...so far. I water Phrags. every
> day so I doubt lack of moisture.



Eric, Antgela did say "fused", not "stuck". The reply I gave was in reference to "fused" floral parts, not "stuck" ones. Stuck ones can be unstuck with a spritz of warm water and a very small amount of massaging. Fused parts are a deformity that cannot be repaired or salvaged.....better to cut the flower and let the plant grow a new one. .....And as I said, it happens now and then.....it's simply part of what you see when you have a collection of flowering plants.


----------

